
Jailbreak for ios 4.0 and iphone4 just released - br41n
http://jailbreakme.com
======
ttol
The installer works by exploiting a bug in the way Safari handles PDF files.

A couple years ago, jailbreakme.com was also live but used a TIFF exploit.

If you want to see the actual exploit files, go to:
<http://jailbreakme.modmyi.com/_/> and you will see a list of PDF files by
device and OS version.

~~~
vinhboy
Thank you for providing this, I love this stuff. What site do you read to keep
up to date with these things?

~~~
TimMontague
I have found the Dev-Team blog to post authoritative information about each
iPhone jailbreak.

<http://blog.iphone-dev.org/>

------
ronnier
I posted this on another thread...

I'd like to know how this works. Using this method, couldn't any site install
arbitrary software on an iPhone through Safari without the user knowing? Or am
I missing something?

~~~
ryanpetrich
Yes, it exploits a flaw in how the iPhone (and OS X presumably) handles PDF
files to be able to run arbitrary code. I expect Apple will release an update
that closes the hole.

~~~
gizmomagico
Well, does this mean that most iPhones out there are full of spyware then? And
why not?

~~~
DougBTX
Presumably not _yet_. But the blueprints to own any iOS device via a remote
web exploit just got put online, with thousands of links pointing to them.

------
ttol
Lost my FaceTime capability after jailbreak.

~~~
matthew-wegner
Looks like MMS vanished too, at least for me.

UPDATE: You can work around by doing a backup first, jailbreaking, and then
restoring from backup (which just copies settings/etc over). Stays jailbroken.
If you have a pre-jailbreak backup apply that to fix.

~~~
ttol
confirmed. wonder what else is broken.

~~~
ttol
People on twitter are saying if you jailbreak from jailbreakme.com, and then
do a full restore, you will get FaceTime/MMS functionality back. Unconfirmed

------
geuis
Saw this live an hour ago on Twit. Don't do this on an iPad yet. It screwed up
Leo Laporte's live.

------
alexkiwi
Finally. I've really missed iBlacklist, in the first week on iPhone 4 I had
too many "should have been blocked" calls.

Why do ex-girlfirends of many years ago think calling now is a good idea?

------
tlrobinson
Fun. Of course the same exploit can be used to (maliciously) own your phone
from any webpage.

I wonder if this is exploitable through iAds. And how long would it take
anyone to notice such an attack, if it were stealthier than this jailbreak...

------
matthew-wegner
Just did this on an iPhone 4 running iOS 4.0.1. Worked like a charm! Some of
the Cydia repositories are being hit hard and may time out the first time you
load Cydia (BigBoss especially).

Edit: MyWi's USB tethering works, looks like Wifi tethering does not.

~~~
sev
Tried wifi tethering and it worked. Although at first it didn't...so I went
into settings changed some settings around and then back to how they were at
first and hit 'done' and it worked. Sorry for the non-technical explanation
but that worked for me.

------
bjonathan
Jailbreakme.com is overloaded, you can connect to that mirror throught your
iPhone: <http://jailbreakme.modmyi.com>

------
desigooner
Here's a good list of Jailbreak applications that are compatible with iOS4 and
iPhone4.

[https://spreadsheets.google.com/lv?key=tz1lkTAAwtDi_7HJxef0V...](https://spreadsheets.google.com/lv?key=tz1lkTAAwtDi_7HJxef0Vgg&f=true&gid=1)

------
scootklein
how long did everyone's take? mine has been stuck on "sit tight" for about 15
minutes.

~~~
tdfx
Mine took about 5 minutes.

------
prbuckley
Will this type of jailbreak let you use the iPhone 4 on a different carrier?

~~~
plemer
From
[http://www.iphonehacks.com/2010/08/jailbreakme-20-released-t...](http://www.iphonehacks.com/2010/08/jailbreakme-20-released-
to-jailbreak-iphone-4-iphone-3gs-iphone-3g-on-ios-4-ios-401-and-ipad-on-
ios-3-2-1-ios-3-2-via-mobile-.html)

"Update 4:

If you want to unlock your iPhone 3GS and iPhone 3G then you need to first
jailbreak your iPhone on iOS 4 or iOS 4.0.1 using JailbreakMe and then install
Ultrasn0w 0.93 to unlock your iPhone."

~~~
ttol
That doesn't answer parent poster's question.

iPhone 4 unlock will come in next 24 hours. It's in last round of testing. You
can use ultrasn0w 0.93 to unlock 3GS or 3G right now though.

------
hop
Can anyone recommend the best tethering app for a jailbroken iPhone 4?

~~~
ronnier
Once it's jailbroken, you don't need an app. Just install the correct
"profile" and it enables tethering natively.

~~~
tomkinstinch
Do you know if this will attract attention or fees from AT&T under their
newly-priced tethering model?

~~~
ajg1977
Possibly. Until now AT&T have ignored (or been unable to detect) people who
had artificially enabled tethering. Now that they have an official tethering
plan,if they do have a way to detect unofficial tetherers then they may
automatically add tethering to your account. This is similar to what happens
if they detect you using a smartphone without a data plan.

~~~
whatusername
They charge you for just having a phone that can use data? Or they charge you
because you are actually using data? If it's the first then it is _crazy_.

------
desigooner
MMS works for me after jailbreaking but the MobileTerminal doesn't run .. it
crashes every time I try to load it. Is anybody else experiencing the same
issue?

~~~
logic
MobileTerminal appears to be fundamentally broken on iOS4, at least as shipped
in Cydia (it was when I upgraded and jailbroke my 3G).

But, you can grab the latest version from the project's website, and install
it via SSH:

<http://code.google.com/p/mobileterminal/>

------
xtac
I urge anyone looking to do this to:

1\. save your shsh keys locally and to cydia 2\. If you are on 4.0 do not
upgrade 3\. Wait couple more days for reports

------
thought_alarm
Shouldn't this be posted on Cracker News instead?

